# Lesco salt spreader NJ



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

Lesco Mini load salt spreader, with wire harness and controller. I have an extra controller for it also. Asking $700


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Anymore pics?


----------



## Dobby215 (Feb 14, 2021)

Still avail?


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

Yes it is


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

View attachment 213832
View attachment 213832


----------



## Dobby215 (Feb 14, 2021)

Not showing up..how much you want for it


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

This needs a new home. Make a reasonable offer.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Bet it would cost more to ship than purchase. Otherwise....


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

Sold


----------

